

Apple, Google topped news coverage in 2013, leaving Microsoft in the dust - kirtijthorat
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/apple-google-topped-news-coverage-2013-leaving-microsoft-dust/

======
kirtijthorat
I don't know why GeekWire title says "Apple, Google topped news...."
Technically, it should be "Google, Apple topped news" as the article clearly
says "Google managed to rack up more than 123,769 mentions this year, while
Apple came in a close second with 120,451"

